# decoys



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

what decoys does everyone use? i have alot of money saved up from work and christmas that i need to buy some more decoys  .

my list now:

1. 12 dozen GHG shells. some motion stakes

2. 45 bigfoot full bodies with flocked heads.

now some of you may think that i have enough as it is. so does my mom :lol: . just lookin for some input. post up!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

man ur rich to have 12 dozen decoys 
12multiplied by 12= 144 decoys! :beer:


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

just a good job........


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol yeah took me awhile


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I would _hate_ to have to set up that many decoys! I don't know how many or what kind we have, there are just decoys in barrels in the shop!


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i usually hunt with 4-5 guys including me so it doesn't take that long to set them all up. its nice huntin with other guys who can drive  . they all have pickups so all the dekes go in their trucks including layout blinds and other accesories. we got it good here. casue i saved a bunch of money and went and bought plat maps and plat books with all the farmers's name and hone numbers (including cell numbers) so it is awesome to have that tool when you pull up to a field full of honkers and whip it open and call the guy up and ask. most of the time they just tell me "geese? Kill 'em!" :lol: .


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Mn_waterfowler
Were did you locate the plats with names and numbers on them. When we come up to hunt, we always seek permission but sometimes have difficulty locating the landowners. I prefer to speak with them personally face to face but a phone call would be better than nothing. Any info. would be great.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

some of mine i actually got as gifts but i got most of mine from my town hall. or the university in st.paul has them. i payed 20 dollars for one county. pretty spendy but it pays off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ducker,

YOu can get all plat maps from the county in most states. They range in cost but $20-30 ussally covers it.

Chuck


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

:withstupid: i got a couple big three-ring binders for mine and photo copied the sheets into laminate pages so they didn't rip as easy. just a tip :beer:


----------



## quackhead21 (Jan 12, 2006)

good set up  man thats awesome u have that many just make shure u got a blind they are awesome get a Finisher by avery trade off your shell dekes and get some more bigfoots :sniper: good luck try flagging it works good


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i flag more than i call most of the time especially when it is late season. i make my own flags (cheaper) i have a layout blind its a Wildfowler Outfitters blind. got it from a guy for $100 bucks. good deal. gotta wait for my next few paychecks to go buy more bigfoots. i need a flocking kit also.


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

dont they make rabbit decoys or can u make your own :huh:


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

kinda off subject there arent ya pal? :soapbox:

lol


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

For ducks I hunt on small potholes so I have 2 1/2 dozen flambeau mallard decoys and 1 dozen Pintails. For geese I have 1 dozen Bigfoots with flocked heads and 1 dozen Silouettes . I don't have a lot of decoys but my calling makes up for the lack of Decoys.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Over the past few years, I've gotten quite a collection. This year, I absolutely murdered the ducks this year over a dozen lifesize GHG mallards and a half dozen lifesize GHG gadwalls. There towards the end of the season once we started getting bigger numbers of ducks, I bought another dozen GHG hotbuy mallards. GHG is a great decoy. I hunt EVERY weekend of the season, and beat the tar out of my decoys, and they look great. For geese, I bought three dozen GHG oversized Canada Goose Shells a few years ago after christmas with some money I had saved, and these are some good decoys. Terribly heavy, but with that, comes the thick plastic, that I know will last me a long time. I've got about 50 canada windsocks that I don't use much anymore unless I need a big big big spread and I've got a few guys up to hunt. I bought two dozen Real Geese canadas. The magnum lite 3-D's without all the glare resistant cloth finish. These things are great. Throw in another 100 snow goose windsocks and I'm running a pretty good sized goose spread if I ever get em all out at once. I know up in Nodak they run the big dog spreads, but down here, I've got a sizeable one. Atleast around where I am. I've got some floaters, four I think, for honkers. I use them quite a bit, and I always notice how much easier the ducks finish with them, but they don't look too natural in some pf the places I hunt. I've got some flambeau duck floaters I used quite a bit, and let me tell you something, you get what you pay for in those pieces of crap. They were nice on the long hauls in because of being waterkeeled, and thin plastic, but I hated them. I've got somewhere around 4 dozen flambeau mallards, a dozen pintail, a dozen greenwing teal, and a dozen blue wing teal. I have converted most of hte mallards to field duck decoys. I used the teal a lot this year because of how warm it stayed and it kept a lot of them around.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Me and my brother have 14 1/2 dozen fullbody snow and blue goose deeks, 2 1/2 dozen canadin fullbodies, 1 dozen canadian shells, 1 dozen mallard floaters, 3 dozen mallard shells, and two motorized spinning mallards


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

Look into DSD's. Oregon seller, real nice best ones out there. I know the guy and can contact him for you. They run 1,000 for a dozen


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

poodlepoker said:


> Look into DSD's. Oregon seller, real nice best ones out there. I know the guy and can contact him for you. They run 1,000 for a dozen


1000 for a dozen!! :eyeroll: the way i treat my decoys.i get the good and cheap green head gear hot buys shells for $100 a dozen i couldnt ever see paying 1000 a dozen


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

look on their web page, you will know why they are that much


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

the way we treat our decoys im not gunna spent $75 a decoy.the geese arnt gunna see the defrence between them and Big foot decoys.i think some of the best for the money decoys are bigfoots there cheaper and very tuff.


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

good point. They are like molded and hand painted, guy is really good


----------

